# The Amazing Spider-Man



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*The Amazing Spider-Man...​*
*Just Got back From a Premier Showing...

Having not been tainted by the previous Spider Movies, only ever seen clips.

This One However is A great Telling of the Spidey Tail... especially been more comic character faithfull.

Great to see Gwen in her Rightful place...:thumb:

Stan Lee Cameo is Great, probably the best Cameo Yet...

Reasonable length, character development and action.

Comedy and emotion balanced well.

I Liked it and the 16 year old Son Loved It...:thumb:*






*Avoided the Cliche's used some original interpretation a lot more grounded in reality as far as a super hero can....:lol:*​


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review I will be taking the wife to see it soon the only problem is that i have been tainted by the earlier films,but I thought 1&2 where good,but they lost the plot with 3 but that's just my opinion.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the only issue i have with another spidey film is that we have to go through the same story again, how he became spidey etc


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Exactly silverback - did the reboot need rebooting?

Do we really need to watch the origins of the story all over again - really?

I hope they do a Batman reboot next


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dont get me wrong,it looks good as a summer blockbuster goes.but its going to be interesting to see if the old "de ja vu" comes into it when watching.one things for sure though,the new mary jane is MUCH fitter than the last one.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Exactly silverback - did the reboot need rebooting?
> 
> Do we really need to watch the origins of the story all over again - really?
> 
> I hope they do a Batman reboot next


Totally agree with you Tips, they should do a Batman reboot all over again, with spiderman in between as well.

But one that cuts the musturd for me, is Mr Bean, that needs a reboot 120 % :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> one things for sure though,the new mary jane is MUCH fitter than the last one.


Amen to that :thumb:

Emma Stone


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


> Amen to that :thumb:
> 
> Emma Stone


My God :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's not Mary Jane, that's Gwen Stacy.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Went to see it last night and loved it I think it's a darker more edgy film Andrew Garfield, playing spidey done a far better job then Tobey Maguire and I liked Rhys Ifans was good the Stan Lee cameo had me laughing but I think it went over the heads of non marvel fans


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

booked seats to see this Friday night.

Toby McGuire got on my nerves and his last one was shockingly bad. He was just a wet lettuce.

Looking forward to the new direction of this one, but hope the retelling of the story doesn't get boring.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have tickets tonight as well (3D IMAX).


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ooooooow what a great film, best one of all the spiderman films. The IMAX is awesome wouldn't want to watch a film in Any old cineima now.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Amazing in the 3D IMAX

I really enjoyed it but I also loved Spiderman 1 and 2 (3 was awful)


----------

